# The new Massey-Ferguson Tractors



## Unstyled 34 JD (Jul 2, 2004)

I am looking to buy a new garden tractor this coming spring... I have looked at several brands and prices. 

I recently looked at the new Massey Ferguson GC2325... I think I have fallen in love. 4Wheel Drive...  60" Cut.... 3pt Hitch .... Live PTO... Just totally awesome...

Nice tractor from what I can tell, read, and have explained. 

Do any of the members here, know more about the new tractors?

I would appreciate any feedback...pro's or con's on this particular tractor.

Thanks in advance, and I will look forward to reading your response and imput.


----------

